

Shareholder Capitalism is Dead - yuhong
http://blogs.hbr.org/hbr/hbreditors/2011/07/shareholder_capitalism_is_dead.html

======
yummyfajitas
This article, like many articles on this topic, has a significant flaw: "Pay
started taking off in the 1980s, at the beginning of the era of shareholder
capitalism."

In fact, pay in the US started taking way off in 1986, and more or less
stabilized in 1988. Coincidentally, there were major changes to the tax laws
in 1986 which encouraged shifting income from corporate balance sheets to
individual balance sheets.

(I.e., the CEO gets paid more, but doesn't get a company car.)

[http://www.scottwinship.com/1/post/2011/03/what-would-it-
mea...](http://www.scottwinship.com/1/post/2011/03/what-would-it-mean-for-
theories-of-us-income-inequality-growth-if-the-us-experience-has-been-similar-
to-that-everywhere-else.html)

